# Java Fern roots growing up?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Do all Java Ferns grow this wsy? My Java ferns roots always grow out of the gravel and straight up, i tuck them back into the gravel and soon enough theyre back out again


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Java fern isn't usually grown in the substrate. It's usually attached to wood or stone. The roots will attach themselves to the wood or stone and hold the plant after a while. This is how it grows in nature. Apparently the roots like to be in the water, not buried in the substrate.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

That would explain why the roots keep growing out of my gravel  
So maybe i should get some rock or something and tie it down, do u only tie down the root part or the green part of the stem as well? I havent seen it done before...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I usually tie the rhizome along with the roots down to a piece of driftwood or a suitable (porous) rock.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I went to Menagerie today and got the perfect sized rock, tho I forgot to look at the name of the rock type, but it has little holes and nooks/crannys...and different colors in it too... 
I tied my java fern to it on both sides with fishing line... And in the middle of the rock there was the perfect sized hole to put My little Anubias Nana tied down.... 








Did I tie it correctly? You can see the java fern on the left side actually had grabbed a bunch of gravel so i just left the gravel bits on it for now.... 
I also rescaped the tank a bit too, added a new plant in the center background which I have to ask Menagerie what the proper name of it is( the wrong plant name was on my bill) unless someone here knows what it is? 
Also added another crypt- balansae, just love that plant


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As long as you have tied the Java Fern so that it doesn't move, it is fine 

With time, it will attach itself to the rock.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the help  its tied on there good n strong


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I too enjoy crypts.. I think each one has a different personality. but I also really, really like anubias.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I love anubias too  my fav crypt is the balansae cause the leaves look rippled.


----------

